# diets that differ in their FODMAP content alter the colonic luminal microenvironment



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

interesting article. i'm glad research is being done on all this. i've been wondering about this sort of thing.

it's a medscape article and you have to register to read it but registration is free and well worth the minute it takes to do it. medscape has a terrific gastro library.

"A low FODMAP (Fermentable Oligosaccharides, Disaccharides, Monosaccharides And Polyols) diet reduces symptoms of IBS, but reduction of potential prebiotic and fermentative effects might adversely affect the colonic microenvironment."

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/839632?src=wnl_edit_tpal&uac=15603EK


----------

